
AnthonyLevandowski launches automated driving sys withhands-free trip across US - bob_theslob646
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2018/dec/18/controversial-engineer-i-travelled-over-3000-miles-in-a-self-driving-car
======
bob_theslob646
The timelapse video of the actual drive is here.
([https://vimeo.com/306969319](https://vimeo.com/306969319))

This is the link to their company website.
([https://pronto.ai/](https://pronto.ai/))

I found their soundtrack choice very ironic because around 1:05 in the video,
the artist says "it could mean jail."

I find it hilarious because he avoided jail by invoking his 5th amendment
rights during his trial with Waymo vs Uber.[1]

[1] ([https://techcrunch.com/2017/03/30/ubers-anthony-
levandowski-...](https://techcrunch.com/2017/03/30/ubers-anthony-levandowski-
invokes-fifth-amendment-rights-in-waymo-suit/))

